# awp 1.8t into Corrado g60; wiring info.



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm purchasing a 86K AWP 1.8T out of an 03 Jetta GLS. I do not want to use the full mk4 harness, want to simplify this and make everything work with OE instruments and utilize the VVT. I also do not plan to run AC or PS. 
I've been trying to figure out what exactly needs to be spliced as far as an AEB harness into CE2. 
Or is there an easier way? 

all I have been able to find is this. 
http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/wiring.htm

i would greatly appreciate response as I am trying to dive into this project over the next month. don't see it taking much longer than this.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

2OVT said:


> I'm purchasing a 86K AWP 1.8T out of an 03 Jetta GLS. I do not want to use the full mk4 harness, want to simplify this and make everything work with OE instruments and utilize the VVT. I also do not plan to run AC or PS.
> I've been trying to figure out what exactly needs to be spliced as far as an AEB harness into CE2.
> Or is there an easier way?
> 
> ...


Throw the stock management in the trash and go standalone.


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Throw the stock management in the trash and go standalone.


At this time, I have no spare funds for such fun.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

loads of wiring info http://clubgti.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205887


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

excuse me, I meant AWP harness that was for an auto.

all these wiring seems mind splitting :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> Throw the stock management in the trash and go standalone.


this :thumbup:

but if you are going to use the stock ecu then get a manual harness and go from there .. once you have the immobilizer defeated its not to bad but there is a of time getting it in .. pedal harness ,harness routing, evap bs....

and not to mention if you do decide to go bt later on then its another 900 on big turbo software ..

look into the lugtronic plug and play harness


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

kamahao112 said:


> this :thumbup:
> 
> but if you are going to use the stock ecu then get a manual harness and go from there .. once you have the immobilizer defeated its not to bad but there is a of time getting it in .. pedal harness ,harness routing, evap bs....
> 
> ...


not sure about the lugrtronic, but I went with megasquirt wasted spark. It was fairly easy to get going price wise. But you have to learn a lot about how it all works to get it tuned properly.

Its something to look into. I tried to be as minimalist as possible as well. I got a few files from people on here or on the msruns forums. It will get you going, then its kind of on you to dial it all in and make the adjustments. I even had a stock turbo, big front mount. There is just a lot of custom work that goes into this, it can be a real big learning experience. Good luck. MS can get you running though for under a few hundred bucks.:beer:


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

For the record I took a similar approach... thought it would be too expensive to go standalone... but after everything, and the money I spent, I should have just gone standalone from the git go (I am now).

Up front it looks pricey, but with an old used harness you're going to deal with all the nagging electrical issues of an old 1.8T harness. Not to mention anything that needs to be programmed out; and the hours of studying and splicing you're in for.

A standalone simplifies the whole thing and adds a level of flexibility you won't get with anythiing else. 

If you don't know what you're looking at , Megasquirt can be daunting, but there are other options;Lugtronic offers premapped solutions, as does Quantum Performance over in the UK, with complete harnesses.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

I got into megasquirt, and yea it was a bit daunting but it was a lot of interesting other random model parts to make it all work. A certain model ABA throttle body, drilling the GM sensors in there. It was a learning experience. But it left me not being able to get it tuned right to make big power. My main thing is that it left out the knock sensors... 

spark timing was a pita. I coudln't get it to spool up higher boost with out spark knock from timing. The a/f was solid, but would ping. So faced with a box where you have to put in your own parameters with out being a tuning guru, it can leave you with a broke motor pretty quick or frustrated here and there. 

If you want someone to tune it, then your looking at huge money anyways when someone is doing it for you on the DIY tuning platform. 

I will say it does get you going, and if you have time and patience. It will catapult your learning rather quickly. I would like to get back to it with something simpler just to really get a feel of how to adjust something one way or the other and come out successful with out destruction.

The Lugtronic wasn't an option when I was doing this. But with a motorswap you run into so many little stupid problems, that with out a full garage with a lot of random tools you will get a bit frustrated.


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

since this post I was 100% successful in building a hybrid harness to run the mk4 management with ce2 fusebox.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

how did you do it in the end?


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

the car runs very well!


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

nice werk. Keep an eye on the coil pack section of the harness, or just go wrap it in some heat sleeve. 

Did you get your instruments up and running too?


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

2OVT said:


> the car runs very well!


I'll second that!!opcorn:


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

rstolz said:


> nice werk. Keep an eye on the coil pack section of the harness, or just go wrap it in some heat sleeve.
> 
> Did you get your instruments up and running too?


yes!
for CTS I used a 330ohm resistor at 3% tolerance.
for oil pressure, you can either just connect g2/11 to t14a pin 1 and have a blinking light until you reach pressure or you can use an m10x1 T, and run the mk2 hi/lo switches. 


dri0514 said:


> I'll second that!!opcorn:


partially because of this guy right here^ :thumbup:


----------

